# DeWalt Two-Position Screwdriver Kit - DW920K-2 REVIEW



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I recently was in the hunt for a better than average electric screwdriver. I have used a few, but most either had little power or had a very shurt battery life. I eventually bought the dewalt kit off ebay from an authorized dewalt dealer. I [like every other time I get a new tool] couldnt wait to test it on the job. It performed WAY better than I expected it to. It is great for taking panelboard covers off, screwing in hundreds of MC cable straps and twisting on wirenuts with the wire nut adapter.









I was very pleased with the overall performance of the tool, the battery lasted quite a long time, I would say you could use this thing hard all day and depending on what youre driving, 1 battery would last you all day. for finish work I would say it would last all day. Its light and carries well in my tool bag.

I also like the fact that I can charge the batteries in my 18v nano chargers - so I only need 1 charger on the job.

I dont usually write reviews, but I feel this tool does deserve it. It is definately worth its money.










By the way, I am not connected to dewalt in any way, nor am I making any money off this. I just wanted to share some info on a good tool.

~Matt


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

If anyone is interested I saw them on clearance at HD for $69. Not sure if they're on sale everywhere though.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

Would it have enough power for wafer screws for steel stud straps? 

While I love my 18v XRP nano its a heavy beast for suit work, although its not what I do much of right now.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

Jeff000 said:


> Would it have enough power for wafer screws for steel stud straps?
> 
> While I love my 18v XRP nano its a heavy beast for suit work, although its not what I do much of right now.


Maybe for a few of the short screws in a pinch, but I think it would be too slow and your wrist would probably take a beating pushing on those little Philips head screws all day long. I’ve had one for about six years and have tried it with 1/4” hex head Zip screws on some 26-Gauge smoke pipe. It actually worked okay, but was just very slow.

It’s great for trim and punch out work though, like plugging and switching.

The only thing I don’t like about the DeWalt screwdriver is the quick release chuck…its way too sensitive. I have to use an O-ring behind mine to keep it from releasing the bit every time I drop it into my bucket or pouch.
I think they are on sale everywhere because, supposedly, DeWalt is discontinuing this model and coming out with a new one sometime in 2009.

Amazon had them recently for like $62.00, with free shipping.


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

I have used these, the firm I worked for last year had to purchase 3 of them so that we could finish the job. The only thing I can tell you is they do NOT have enough grunt on a lot of fixings & the speed switch broke on all 3 tools.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

1 battery could handle trim out all day, its good for lighter work, not driving lag bolts. Use the right tool for the job they say. I use it to tighten down wirenuts and trim work mostly, and it does a great job of it.

~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> 1 battery could handle trim out all day, its good for lighter work, not driving lag bolts. Use the right tool for the job they say. I use it to tighten down wirenuts and trim work mostly, and it does a great job of it.
> 
> ~Matt


I did get mine for about $69 with free shipping.

~Matt


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

i would recomend picking up the 18v nano impact for driving wafers into steel studs.

I have the nano combo kit with impact sawzall xrp driver and flash light and find myself reaching for the impact more often then my drill only thing it doesnt do well is teck screws so far


----------



## guschash (Jul 8, 2007)

I have had one for awhile and I really like it brought one for my son, too. Its got alot power I think. Right now they are not holding a charge. I need to get some new ones. I have been buying the new lithium batteries for my Ryobi and Ridgid tools. Maybe Dewalt will come out with a lithium battery for the drill/screw gun.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I've never been in a situation where I thought one of those were more necessary than either unscrewing something with my hand, or using one of my baby drills.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

KayJay said:


> Maybe for a few of the short screws in a pinch, but I think it would be too slow and your wrist would probably take a beating pushing on those little Philips head screws all day long. I’ve had one for about six years and have tried it with 1/4” hex head Zip screws on some 26-Gauge smoke pipe. It actually worked okay, but was just very slow.
> 
> It’s great for trim and punch out work though, like plugging and switching.
> 
> ...


 
I have had one of these for a while now. Thanks for the o-ring tip, I will take care of that this weekend. I like the fact I can carry this driver in a hammer loop.


----------



## jonsherwood (Dec 27, 2008)

I had one. I really enjoyed it for about 2yrs it worked really great. just stopped working one day I opened it up and found that the wires that run through the handle where it pivots wore completly through. 

I don't know if this is a common problem or not, so I replaced it with small 10.8 Boch impact.


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

I looked into the Dewalt one real hard for awhile....seemed akward with its length. Also, at the time my whole setup was Dewalt, but then changed everything over to Rigid....havent looked back since :thumbsup:.

Wound up, (to keep all my gear the same), going with the little Rigid 12v drill driver....3/8 chuck, Lithium, 575rpm, compact (carry it in my pouch). Last GC I worked with, did all his basements in metal framing, one battery lasted all day screwing everything on .....one battery would trim out 3-4 basements, averaging about 1100 sq/ft each.
Its taken a few headers  and have had no probs since bought. :thumbup:
Will be buying a couple more just for stock and backup.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Due to the fact that this will fit in a pouch or jacket pocket I think this will be popular on the jobs soon for tasks less than the impactor handles.
http://www.boschtools.com/Products/Tools/Pages/BoschProductDetail.aspx?pid=SPS10-2

It is a Bosch so you know it isn't just a toy.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

thats cute

~Matt


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Skil (owned by Bosch) came out with something like that a while ago, only the battery was built in and had to sit on the charger, and it only had one speed with no variable trigger.

I scrapped it for the 10.8 once I started making enough money to buy tools.


----------



## sparkysteve (Jan 23, 2007)

I considered buying that tool. I bought a 9.6v DeWalt drill instead. More RPM's and torque, plus and actual chuck for drill bit use. Not much heavier either. I use a monster hook and use that drill for almost everything, but primarily screwing, wire-nutting, devicing, and fixturing.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

sparkysteve said:


> I considered buying that tool. I bought a 9.6v DeWalt drill instead. More RPM's and torque, plus and actual chuck for drill bit use. Not much heavier either. I use a monster hook and use that drill for almost everything, but primarily screwing, wire-nutting, devicing, and fixturing.


I got the same drill, love it.:thumbsup:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

sparkysteve said:


> I considered buying that tool. I bought a 9.6v DeWalt drill instead. More RPM's and torque, plus and actual chuck for drill bit use. Not much heavier either. I use a monster hook and use that drill for almost everything, but primarily screwing, wire-nutting, devicing, and fixturing.


I use an impact way more than a drill and think each has it's place and they truly aren't interchangeable. I have great luck with the Bosch 10.8 impactor and Milwaukee 18v hammer drill. The DeWalt stick is very handy in it's own right, fitting in a hammer loop is a plus.


----------



## iaov (Apr 14, 2008)

I've got a Milwaukee 12vt. Drill/Driver. I love it!!


----------

